# the NBR recycle bin merge extravaganza...(now with 14 threads!)



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

*alright yo, props to PINKBIKE!!!*

No, just kidding. No props to pinkbike.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jm. said:


> No, just kidding. No props to pinkbike.


jm the post whore


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

jm. is good for a really funny one now and then......


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> jm the post whore


word.


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

too many props! *head explodes*


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> too many props! *head explodes*


please life support


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

bloody post whores...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

i'm giving props to this sandwich i just ate....


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

zedro said:


> i'm giving props to this sandwich i just ate....


(laughing)

the moderator...moderated himself...

and by the way man...you need to be re-programmed with some new lingo...there called hash cookies...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> (laughing)
> 
> the moderator...moderated himself...
> 
> and by the way man...you need to be re-programmed with some new lingo...there called hash cookies...


 yeah, apparently at 28 i just realised i shouldnt attempt any lingo in the fear of appearing contrived....

but you see? some people actually do put thought into their posts....


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

g gg g g g g g g g G UNIT


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

zedro said:


> yeah, apparently at 28 i just realised i shouldnt attempt any lingo in the fear of appearing contrived....
> 
> but you see? some people actually do put thought into their posts....


you saying my posts arnt thought through...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> you saying my posts arnt thought through...


why would he say such a thing?


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Fidddycent


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> jm the post whore


you are a post whore and i know it.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> Fidddycent


you know I got that new album


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> jm the post whore


Pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*lmao*

pink bike owns!


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

konabiker said:


> you know I got that new album


oh snap, i hear that shiz is hawt. realtalk?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Trevor! said:


> Pot calling the kettle black!


ummmmm


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> did someone say pot?


expression, not an actual substance


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

props to this thread.


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

this threadsd returded


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

Jm. said:


> props to this thread.


 Props to the electrons that made this thread possible...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

props to zedro for not deleting this thread.......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> props to zedro for not deleting this thread.......


props for beer, for allowing me to still read this thread


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> props to zedro for not deleting this thread.......


im not sure this one might deserve deleting

as entertaining as it is haha.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

PROPS for the US Postal Service for delivering my 'new' RC ... cheers


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

konabiker said:


> you know I got that new album


Fiddy is my homie. His crib is just a town over from me 

Im G-unit im fiddy...


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

Jm. said:


> No, just kidding. No props to pinkbike.


I wish I was as handy with trendy lingo as you are Jm. you're like the Dean or something.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Props to wireless technology, cuz I'm reading this thread on the crapper.........


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Props to wireless technology, cuz I'm reading this thread on the crapper.........


hahaha that rocks. sorta where it belongs though.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Props to wireless technology, cuz I'm reading this thread on the crapper.........


And props to the crapper.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Props to wireless technology, cuz I'm reading this thread on the crapper.........


You dont know how often i do that...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> You dont know how often i do that...


wouldn't want to know either so don't share it


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

props to the post whores who kept this thread alive for 23 hours...


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

You guys need more fibre in your diet....



e[I said:


> o]Props to wireless technology, cuz I'm reading this thread on the crapper.........





Red Bull said:


> You dont know how often i do that...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

Shibby said:


> You guys need more fibre in your diet....


Props to fibre diets


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> g gg g g g g g g g G UNIT


Nah man, you gotta make the g's like:
g G g G g G...etc.

To get that true, suttering, straight ghetto sound! And I dloaded some damn video that has How We Do in it and I dloaded that song and cant stop listening to it, damnet..My crackerness is just too hard to conceal!


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

Props to people who give props to fiber diets


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Fiddy is my homie. His crib is just a town over from me
> 
> Im G-unit im fiddy...


yeah my friend lives down the street from him, 50 had a house party for MTV a while ago and my friend could hear it.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

DeadlyStryker said:


>


that horse shakes 'em down. hard.


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*bla*

props to props


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

just for those who were wondering, still no props to Pinkbike.......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> just for those who were wondering, still no props to Pinkbike.......


 no props to the retard*ass* at pinkbike


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> Nah man, you gotta make the g's like:
> g G g G g G...etc.
> 
> To get that true, suttering, straight ghetto sound! And I dloaded some damn video that has How We Do in it and I dloaded that song and cant stop listening to it, damnet..My crackerness is just too hard to conceal!


that song is gonna be in my part for our video


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> that song is gonna be in my part for our video


12 foot faces


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no props to the retard*ass* at pinkbike


props to no props


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MorphineAddict said:


> props to no props


what


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

props to morphineaddict's title (boycott the RIAA)


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 12 foot faces


What are you saying? That is a 5 foot wave by California standards, and maybe 2 foot Hawain scale...


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

wahoo post 450. props to me and this thread


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Every ones a whore, just depends how you define the word !!!!!!


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Every ones a whore, just depends how you define the word !!!!!!


 A man walks up to a woman sitting at the bar. He sits down next to her and they begin to have a pleasant conversation. After a few minutes, he turns and says, "Madam, do you think you would sleep with me for ten million dollars?"

She thinks for a minute, and responds, "Why yes, I think I would."

He ponders her response for a moment, and then asks, "Madam, would you sleep with me for ten dollars?"

She looks shocked, and indignantly replies, "Why, what kind of woman do you think I am?!"

He smiles and says, "We've settled that. What we are haggling about now, is the price."

...props to whores!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

binary visions said:


> A man walks up to a woman sitting at the bar. He sits down next to her and they begin to have a pleasant conversation. After a few minutes, he turns and says, "Madam, do you think you would sleep with me for ten million dollars?"
> 
> She thinks for a minute, and responds, "Why yes, I think I would."
> 
> ...


The priest in a small Irish village loved the cock and ten hens he kept in the hen house behind the church. But one Saturday night the cock went missing! The priest knew that cock fights happened in the village so he started to question his parishioners in church the next morning.

During Mass, he asked the congregation, Has anybody got a cock? All the men stood up.

No, no, he said, that wasn't what I meant. Has anybody seen a cock?
All the women stood up.

No, no, he said, that wasn't what I meant. Has anybody seen a cock that doesn't belong to them?
Half the women stood up.

No, no, he said that wasn't what I meant. Has anybody seen MY cock?
All the nuns, three altar boys, two priests and a goat stood up.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Props to the Whores*

and to Charmin, because without them this movement wouldn't be possible!


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

*end all post whore thread*

if you are going to be a post whore do it here and stop filling the DH board with garbage


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

themontashu said:


> if you are going to be a post whore do it here and stop filling the DH board with garbage


speaking of filling the DH board with garbage...


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

*one word...*

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> speaking of filling the DH board with garbage...


Cool thread.

-TS


----------



## mandown (May 20, 2004)

this is just the thread to lace my kawasaki green 24" rims with 3.0 gazzas to my dual crown using rootbeer colored hardtail. 

SMT, how did you not have the 1st reply post to this thread?


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

mandown said:


> this is just the thread to lace my kawasaki green 24" rims with 3.0 gazzas to my dual crown using rootbeer colored hardtail.
> 
> SMT, how did you not have the 1st reply post to this thread?


he will strike soon


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

montashu is a gay jew, dont listen to him


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> montashu is a gay jew, dont listen to him


With comments like this our "end all post whore thread" is not gonna be around for long. Unless it is just a true statement. Still might be out of line for the MTBR guidelines.......


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

006_007 said:


> With comments like this our "end all post whore thread" is not gonna be around for long. Unless it is just a true statement. Still might be out of line for the MTBR guidelines.......


nah...it's cool...they're both gay jews and that's how they flirt...it's only code when montashu talks about wanting his sis...he's actually just hitting on Kadvangy...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

What if I don't want to?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> nah...it's cool...they're both gay jews and that's how they flirt...it's only code when montashu talks about wanting his sis...he's actually just hitting on Kadvangy...


Speaking of jews has anyone seen southparks passion of the jew? Watched it on DVD last night, bloody hilarious....


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

006_007 said:


> With comments like this our "end all post whore thread" is not gonna be around for long. Unless it is just a true statement. Still might be out of line for the MTBR guidelines.......


haha me and loren are tight (nah not like that gurl you creep), just friendly joking... besides with the way he talks about my sister his time on this world is limited

passion of the jew ABSOLUTELY ROXORS


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Lol. montashu you realize that you're postwhoring about postwhoring about postwhoring. Yes.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

believe me all these kids posting about builds etc and as such are more anoying than people chatting about stuff non MTB related...

complain about something worth complaing about...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

what happens in the passion of the jew one again? i just finished watching the new episode aboot the hippies


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mandown said:


> this is just the thread to lace my kawasaki green 24" rims with 3.0 gazzas to my dual crown using rootbeer colored hardtail.
> 
> SMT, how did you not have the 1st reply post to this thread?


fuccin A cecil I missed it


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

no, i will not post here....


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

irieness said:


> nah...it's cool...they're both gay jews and that's how they flirt...it's only code when montashu talks about wanting his sis...he's actually just hitting on Kadvangy...


o baby how i want him:nuts: i am ganna go with females to do that kind of stuff with


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> no, i will not post here....


me neither


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

themontashu said:


> o baby how i want him:nuts: i am ganna go with females to do that kind of stuff with


u distrurb me


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> u distrurb me


I DO NOT WANT YOU DO NOT WORRY. i am into girls


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> what happens in the passion of the jew one again? i just finished watching the new episode aboot the hippies


What happened? I don't lurk for a few hours and sudedenly (obligatory edit and miss-spelling in pointless post) there are a bunch of threads about nothing? The worst part is I'm laughing and now I've joined in...


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> What happened? I don't lurk for a few hours and sudedenly (obligatory edit and miss-spelling in pointless post) there are a bunch of threads about nothing? The worst part is I'm laughing and now I've joined in...


and mine just got deleted  

REVOLUTION


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> and mine just got deleted
> 
> REVOLUTION


this ones probably next


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

revolution died boooooooooooooo

but this thread was nver a match for mine loren


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> What happened? I don't lurk for a few hours and sudedenly (obligatory edit and miss-spelling in pointless post) there are a bunch of threads about nothing? The worst part is I'm laughing and now I've joined in...


roamer...you crazy son of biatches


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> montashu is a gay jew, dont listen to him


being the bigest post whore on the intraweb... i declare this a post whoreish post and sould there for be rescrambled to incude all aftermarket rear triangles for only a few models of bikes... just kidding.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

scabrider said:


> being the bigest post whore on the intraweb... i declare this a post whoreish post and sould there for be rescrambled to incude all aftermarket rear triangles for only a few models of bikes... just kidding.


wow


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

scabrider said:


> being the bigest post whore on the intraweb... i declare this a post whoreish post and sould there for be rescrambled to incude all aftermarket rear triangles for only a few models of bikes... just kidding.


i have no idea whats going on, wanna get high?


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> i have no idea whats going on, wanna get high?


big pimp, i smoke rocks


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

*4 minutes*

i only had my last thread up for 4 minutes, from 9:22 till 9:26. and it got deleted.


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

scabrider said:


> i only had my last thread up for 4 minutes, from 9:22 till 9:26. and it got deleted.


maybe if you keep it up the mods will just give up. fight the man!


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

What did we miss must have been good


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> revolution died boooooooooooooo
> 
> but this thread was nver a match for mine loren


you wish you had as many Efriends as me daniel


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

good job henry.


----------



## MarzocchiFork (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, what did it say?


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

MarzocchiFork said:


> Well, what did it say?


this ones lasted 7 minutes so far


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> roamer...you crazy son of biatches


I feel dirty. I have to stop now...


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

MarzocchiFork said:


> Well, what did it say?


it said like "i just got bak from the moon"


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

yep thats wat it said


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

henroid, what did i miss in science today?


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> and mine just got deleted
> 
> REVOLUTION


You can kill a revolutionary, but you can't kill a revolution.


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

scabrider said:


> yep thats wat it said


and thats y it only lasted four min.


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

konabiker said:


> henroid, what did i miss in science today?


jack go out to ewood sun


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

a lab about friction. i just sat there and called ms. reese a crack whore all day. the samble before the hw in the book explains evberthing


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

nobody242424 said:


> jack go out to ewood sun


Doin trail work. Maybe later in the day though.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

scabrider said:


> a lab about friction. i just sat there and called ms. reese a crack whore all day. the samble before the hw in the book explains evberthing


K thanks. The poison oak spread to my balls and is really bad, + this infected spider bite on my lef hurts like a muther. I don't think I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

scabrider said:


> a lab about friction. i just sat there and called ms. reese a crack whore all day. the samble before the hw in the book explains evberthing


sounds like a good time


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

She Whipped This Out And Left Like 2 Minutes Before The Bell Rang.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

scabrider said:


> being the bigest post whore on the intraweb... i declare this a post whoreish post and sould there for be rescrambled to incude all aftermarket rear triangles for only a few models of bikes... just kidding.


I can't even comprehand this but I was still laughing


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

konabiker said:


> K thanks. The poison oak spread to my balls and is really bad, + this infected spider bite on my lef hurts like a muther. I don't think I'll be there tomorrow.


so that would explain y you coulnt keep your hands out of your pants durin third


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

(in my best jack voice)... hey i'm jack, i got poison oak on my balls, hey i'm jack


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

scabrider said:


> (in my best jack voice)... hey i'm jack, i got poison oak on my balls, hey i'm jack


kittens are so cute


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

r u gonna do the elings trail work thingy on sat jack



yes post 80


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

puppy dogs are my fav


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

scabrider said:


> puppy dogs are my fav


haha south park is the best right now. god dam hippys
and no way kittens kick ass


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> You can kill a revolutionary, but you can't kill a revolution.


bullets cant silence ideas baby

loren i have more friends in real LIFE


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

god damn hippie hikers.


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

scabrider said:


> god damn hippie hikers.


werd, im gonna get some icecream.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

well i have star shaped popsicles


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

jacky aint gonna get no play like dat


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

scabrider said:


> well i have star shaped popsicles


dam you

btw, i cant beleive this thread is still goin and that smt hasent hit it up yet


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

or deleted like my threads, its cuz im jewish


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

thats cause he is too cool for us.

you gonna give me a ride over to copeland to get my bike?


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> bullets cant silence ideas baby
> 
> loren i have more friends in real LIFE


hey i got more non Efriends on RM that i actualy KNOW and I have female friends that serve a difrent perpus(well jest one)


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

scabrider said:


> thats cause he is too cool for us.
> 
> you gonna give me a ride over to copeland to get my bike?


um no. u cant walk your fatass ther.


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

nobody242424 said:


> um no. u cant walk your fatass ther.


just messin foo, ya i guess i could i dont whem mines gonna be done. they gotta get my casset in the mail. yours is done thou i think.


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

nobody242424 said:


> just messin foo, ya i guess i could i dont whem mines gonna be done. they gotta get my casset in the mail. yours is done thou i think.


sram did warrenty my casset thou. that was cool.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

yeah mine is done. i might get it on tomarrow after school. and this thread didn't get deleted yet couse i'm mormon... well sota mormon is more like it.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

true brapedness comes it giant explosions of pain


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

The English Are Coming!! The English Are Coming!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> K thanks. The poison oak spread to my balls and is really bad, + this infected spider bite on my lef hurts like a muther. I don't think I'll be there tomorrow.


bad case of karma?????


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

themontashu said:


> hey i got more non Efriends on RM that i actualy KNOW and I have female friends that serve a difrent perpus(well jest one)


e friends only count in e land


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

BLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAH
thats all I have to say here..

If youre gonna be a post whore, at least post whore some bike sh:t.


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

Post Whore Review Dot Com


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JSUN said:


> Post Whore Review Dot Com


that place sucks


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

post 560 wahoo


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

oh wait... opps. now its post 560


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

*new day*

a new day a new post


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Lightweight post whores.*

If any of you guys are serious about pumping up your post count, you need to go over to the political forum...Zedro can confirm this, and I've seen that sneaky SMT lurking around over there. Posts there have just as much count value as a real bike related post, so no one will ever know that you're geeking out...LOL! Post counts build so rapidly because they usually go something like this...

BUSH IS THE BIGGEST DIRTBAG EVER! (notice how I used the term "dirtbag"? I feel less guilty when I have at least a small reference to mountainbiking or a bike product.)

New post (1 count)--IS NOT!

New post (1 count)--IS TOO!

New post (1 count)--IS NOT!

New post (1 count)--IS TOO!

New post (1 count)--IS NOT!

Before you know it, your post count is in the stratosphere, and you've left SMT eating the dust of your illegitimate, bloated post count...and no one will ever know. You too will look like the MTBR king of information and knowledge. Well, I have to move on back over to the political forum to ring up some more...see you there SMT!

LOL! Bwaaaaaaaaah! Cha-ching, Cha-ching, Cha-ching...I hear that count ringing up as we speak.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

i'm currently debugging a script that will autopost however many posts you want. Insta-Ka-Ching!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Omg!...*



misctwo said:


> i'm currently debugging a script that will autopost however many posts you want. Insta-Ka-Ching!


SMT is probably PMing you right now!...LOL!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

TNC said:


> SMT is probably PMing you right now!...LOL!


gonna postblock that mofo


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> gonna postblock that mofo


dam i wonder why it ain't working


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

misctwo said:


> i'm currently debugging a script that will autopost however many posts you want. Insta-Ka-Ching!


You could call it "SMTs POD" (post of death)


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

Holy sh!t! I just went to that forum for the first time ever. Needless to say, I was very impressed. Who would have thought that there were so many 8 year old children discussing politics?



Kronik said:


> Dear Idiot
> 
> You have to say why. Otherwise you are an idiot.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

doody


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

ajw8899 said:


> doody


hahahahhaha he said doody


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

look at this example of a-semetrical balance...


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> You could call it "SMTs POD" (post of death)


once the script is finished it will devalue all thread counts. sorry SMT! (not) g00t effort though! your epitaph will read "he had 9,387 posts. bling"


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

scabrider said:


> look at this example of a-semetrical balance...


what happened in sci today?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> once the script is finished it will devalue all thread counts. sorry SMT! (not) g00t effort though! your epitaph will read "he had 9,387 posts. bling"


damm this sucks...what am i going to do now???


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

cause of death: excessive post whoring


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

another lab. if u come tomorrow we will be finshing it. we have to write a scientific letter


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

this will be fun


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> that place sucks


you should have tried harder when you made the website


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

Shibby said:


> Holy sh!t! I just went to that forum for the first time ever. Needless to say, I was very impressed. Who would have thought that there were so many 8 year old children discussing politics?


Kronik is a nvtsack, and I'd gladly kick his yellow Brit teeth in if given half a chance.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

themontashu said:


> i am into girls


is that your final answer


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> damm this sucks...what am i going to do now???


more downloading of PrOn? dat what i do


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MTBSully said:


> oh wait... opps. now its post 560


counter says 460...might want to edit your post


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> more downloading of PrOn? dat what i do


freeones dot com...been using that


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> freeones dot com...been using that


yep but


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> freeones dot com...been using that


yeah! sweet....try joebobs dot com


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yep but


J.E.O.M.K.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Lol. I used to lurk at the Political forum but because I have school and can't post during the middle part of the day I'd come back and find a billion posts replying to my post, and it'd be on the 2nd page of the forum already. I usually just lurk there during breaks now.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

*This forum is really going down hill...*

Get it? Down Hill, because its a DH/FR forum...

Gnarcore E-hucker 4 lyfe.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> counter says 460...might want to edit your post


its a post hore thread he needs to make a whole nother post


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> freeones dot com...been using that


those fish are not snappers. they're angler fish aren't they?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Get it? Down Hill, because its a DH/FR forum...
> Gnarcore E-hucker 4 lyfe.


ha ha so funny i forgot to laugh


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

I can't not post on this posts of all posts.


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

misctwo said:


> those fish are not snappers. they're angler fish aren't they?


no they're not!
(now you say yes they are, like the political forum)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

madmax said:


> no they're not!
> (now you say yes they are, like the political forum)


smappers like nice snappers....you dig??


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha...


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

i dont know why i even click in to this thread, muchless bothered to reply...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Dam fine yarns about whores and cocks.........

We all know this one though.

How do you make a whore moan?

Dont pay her.


Sorry had to say it.....................


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

so much garbage on this forum now. ZEDRO HELP!


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ha ha so funny i forgot to laugh


   

Sorry, all the stupid threads yesterday wore off on me, i just had to add one...


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*LOL!...kick his teeth in, eh?*



s1ngletrack said:


> Kronik is a nvtsack, and I'd gladly kick his yellow Brit teeth in if given half a chance.


Awhile back I told one of the more raucous posters there that he needed his a$$ kicked. The guy had been railing on people with all kinds of coded profanity and name-calling just for disagreeing with him...he doesn't know the meaning of "discussion". He threatened to call "the authorities" for threatening him. I told him he didn't know anything about the law if he thought that was going to fly under those circumstances. Most of the folks over there are pretty good and are up for a good discussion about any issue, however, there's the occassinal knucklehead or two that breaks out into a foaming-at-the-mouth tirade at the drop of a hat. So be careful about "threatening" Kronik...a black helicopter and the "authorities" may show up at your doorstep...LOL!  Could you imagine Zedro being the moderator for the political forum. It would be a non-stop hoot!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> What are you saying? That is a 5 foot wave by California standards, and maybe 2 foot Hawain scale...


actually that is why i clearified it by saying faces....it was a solid 5 to 8 foot on the backs
that wave was a 12 foot face


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

themontashu said:


> o baby how i want him:nuts: i am ganna go with females to do that kind of stuff with


ahahaha....simmer down now...I was just teasing Kadvang...I already know he likes older women...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

006_007 said:


> The priest in a small Irish village loved the cock and ten hens he kept in the hen house behind the church. But one Saturday night the cock went missing! The priest knew that cock fights happened in the village so he started to question his parishioners in church the next morning.
> 
> During Mass, he asked the congregation, Has anybody got a cock? All the men stood up.
> 
> ...


hehehe


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

brado1 said:


> and to Charmin, because without them this movement wouldn't be possible!


THE PAPER GOES OVER THE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DeadlyStryker said:


> THE PAPER GOES OVER THE TOP!!!!!!


2nd...over the top


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

hey look at tha-


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DeadlyStryker said:


> hey look at tha-


what???????????????????????????


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

irieness said:


> ahahaha....simmer down now...I was just teasing Kadvang...I already know he likes older women...


oh man


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> ahahaha....simmer down now...I was just teasing Kadvang...I already know he likes older women...


when you are young everyone is older


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> Awhile back I told one of the more raucous posters there that he needed his a$$ kicked. The guy had been railing on people with all kinds of coded profanity and name-calling just for disagreeing with him...he doesn't know the meaning of "discussion". He threatened to call "the authorities" for threatening him. I told him he didn't know anything about the law if he thought that was going to fly under those circumstances. Most of the folks over there are pretty good and are up for a good discussion about any issue, however, there's the occassinal knucklehead or two that breaks out into a foaming-at-the-mouth tirade at the drop of a hat. So be careful about "threatening" Kronik...a black helicopter and the "authorities" may show up at your doorstep...LOL!  Could you imagine Zedro being the moderator for the political forum. It would be a non-stop hoot!


Zedro would elimate everyone and every post...but he is cool that way


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Hah, downhill like dis


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Nah, hes just goin down...

C'mon Steve, if youd have brushed your teeth the day might have been different...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> Hah, downhill like dis


dat guy crashed


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

*OPINION: New Avatar...*

juding from the ammount of intrest that developed in my previous avatar, i thought it only fair to ask if maby anyone objected to the new change...

if so ill post up some replacements and you guys can vote for which you prefer, the winner could then become my new avatar...

but in the mean time say to Janie...


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> dat guy crashed


Probablly got a nice taste of dat nice dry dirt too. If he wasn't rockin da full face maskor he'd be hurtin like uhhhh.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Definitely a hottie.

And way to put a big pic in your profile, good man


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

why is she frothing at the mouth? What did you give her?

edit: oooh..it's a pencil..she can't be an aussie...aussie girls don't wear makeup


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

I need a new avatar too.......

-TS


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> I need a new avatar too.......
> 
> -TS


you needed one 5 months ago... 

and btw.. she's not foaming from the mouth.... it's a pencil.


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

post full size pics of the choices!


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Dude is that the same chick?

I think you should put up a gellery of her pictures so we can choose. Full size that is, oh and put one with you and her in the same pic up too.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> post full size pics of the choices!


click on his avatar...

but instead of full sized pics of his.. how bout some full sized pics of e_o's photoshops? _


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> dat guy crashed


no... he's just doing a power slide...


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> I need a new avatar too.......
> 
> -TS


Yea I'd say so, the election was five months ago...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> no... he's just doing a power slide...


weight too forward...he is going down


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> weight too forward...he is going down


no... it's so he can lift the back wheel and slide it out without the breaks.... don't you know anything SMT?

 (sarcasm, in both of my posts)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

just wishes bj


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

i like my avatars to be a reflection of myself and perhaps of some creativity. But if you want to ask peoples opinion on how they perceive you.....


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Yea I'd say so, the election was five months ago...


Yea, i've tried a bunch but i can never get one small enough.

-TS


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

zedro said:


> i like my avatars to be a reflection of myself and perhaps of some creativity. But if you want to ask peoples opinion on how they perceive you.....


Well...I perceive him as the lucky fvck that gets hottie's according to his avatar!?!?!?

Is this a true statement BJ?


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

zedro said:


> i like my avatars to be a reflection of myself and perhaps of some creativity. But if you want to ask peoples opinion on how they perceive you.....


So basically what BJ is trying to say is hes a hot female just waiting to come out?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Yea, i've tried a bunch but i can never get one small enough.
> 
> -TS


u can use photoshop and resize them... or just use paint


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

zedro said:


> i like my avatars to be a reflection of myself and perhaps of some creativity. But if you want to ask peoples opinion on how they perceive you.....


everyone seems so bored latly, i thought id have some fun and give people something to do...

still at skool, will post pics up when i get home...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Banshee Rider said:


> So basically what BJ is trying to say is hes a hot female just waiting to come out?


wow... u gotta nice avatar too...

it's way better compared to that depressed goth porn star you had before...


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

BJ- said:


> everyone seems so bored latly, i thought id have some fun and give people something to do...
> 
> still at skool, will post pics up when i get home...


 I guess zedro just doesn't want to look at your new masturbation material


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Well...I perceive him as the lucky fvck that gets hottie's according to his avatar!?!?!?
> 
> Is this a true statement BJ?


 naw, he's trying to project the girlfriend he'd like people to think he has...


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

zedro said:


> I guess zedro just doesn't want to look at your new masturbation material


do computers get excited...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

I think the bad boy in my avatar is the true hottie :heart: :heart:


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

konabiker said:


> I think the bad boy in my avatar is the true hottie :heart: :heart:


u've had ur uncle up as ur avartar for a while now... 

but aren't you white?


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> wow... u gotta nice avatar too...
> 
> it's way better compared to that depressed goth porn star you had before...


Goth or not she is gorgeous. You might like to know that the avatar i have now is the same girl  Hey, throw away the goth ones, if their like her i'll take em all


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Banshee Rider said:


> Goth or not she is gorgeous. You might like to know that the avatar i have now is the same girl  Hey, throw away the goth ones, if their like her i'll take em all


let's see who has the better avatar, Banshee or BJ?

show off your best shots (full res please  )


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

scabrider said:


> another lab. if u come tomorrow we will be finshing it. we have to write a scientific letter


im so not goin to practice tomarow. screw dat its friday.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

O~hi`O said:


> Well...I perceive him as the lucky fvck that gets hottie's according to his avatar!?!?!?
> 
> Is this a true statement BJ?


i wouldnt go as far as that, it takes time and work and isnt all its cut out to be...

but it has its moments...


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

NOOOOO!!!! Bring back Fay!!!!!

I love Fay man!

You're hurting me in my special spot...


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ those autralian hotties are really hot.  :drool: Post up some more.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

konabiker said:


> I think the bad boy in my avatar is the true hottie :heart: :heart:


That guy is lamme!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Banshee Rider said:


> So basically what BJ is trying to say is hes a hot female just waiting to come out?


loving your Avatar Banshee


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> BJ those autralian hotties are really hot.  :drool: Post up some more.


Banshee and him should have a contest...


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

what the f#@ I don't even have an avatar....does that mean I really don't exist...or maybe that I have no personality? or life or girlfriend...my bike rides itself.

edit: while I'm at it...how the hell do I change the message under my name...it isn't even speeeled right.

edit #2: That's better...Rachel Bilson will keep me company while I'm posting


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> BJ those autralian hotties are really hot.  :drool: Post up some more.


trust me...that's like saying all american girls are hot because Jessica Simpson is hot. There's plenty of phatty fat to go around in aus too.


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

gigamanx said:


> trust me...that's like saying all american girls are hot because Jessica Simpson is hot. There's plenty of phatty fat to go around in aus too.


all of the aussie chicks i've seen dont look like that


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ive never seen such quick responce to a thread before, you guys must have liked Fay...

P Dirt youll have your chance man to have your voice heard...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

BJ- said:


> i wouldnt go as far as that, it takes time and work and isnt all its cut out to be...
> 
> but it has its moments...


i think you need to one-up banshee's avatar... right now, he's winning...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> That guy is lamme!


That guy is the pimpfisted ruler of the intraweb PERIOD


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

wow... by the end of the night this thread is gonna be close to a hundred...

and MORE PICS BJ (w/ u in them to prove yourself...)


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> i think you need to one-up banshee's avatar... right now, he's winning...


how do you even know that's a girls a$$? Looks kinda like a guy


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

JBsox said:


> wow... by the end of the night this thread is gonna be close to a hundred...
> 
> and MORE PICS BJ (w/ u in them to prove yourself...)


noone wants to see pictures of me, not with my bike, not with my girls...

but you will get more, when i get home....


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

BJ- said:


> noone wants to see pictures of me, not with my bike, not with my girls...
> 
> but you will get more, when i get home....


let's see gigamax w/ his avatar 

hmm... i think you've started a trend BJ...


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

JBsox said:


> let's see gigamax w/ his avatar
> 
> hmm... i think you've started a trend BJ...


i want to see E30 Evolution with his...


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

konabiker said:


> That guy is the pimpfisted ruler of the intraweb PERIOD


He's gimpfisted ruler of the lamme-o's...seriously, my old wise china man would put the chop down on that heap of whale blubber and his fuggly pimp hat.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

BJ- said:


> noone wants to see pictures of me, not with my bike, not with my girls...
> 
> but you will get more, when i get home....


Put it on turbo mode boy, we want more pics


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> He's gimpfisted ruler of the lamme-o's...seriously, my old wise china man would put the chop down on that heap of whale blubber and his fuggly pimp hat.


Mr. Miagy is pretty core, but my guy would just whip out his fully loaded nine and gat hiself with shooters.


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

> Mr. Miagy is pretty core, but my guy would just whip out his fully loaded nine and gat hiself with shooters.


sorry...your guy looks like a cab driver. Mr Miagy ruled the school


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

wow you just stepped over the border into post whoredom


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

konabiker said:


> Mr. Miagy is pretty core, but my guy would just whip out his fully loaded nine and gat hiself with shooters.


There's no way fat albert there could bust out anything in time to deflect a fatal blow from my samarai warrior, he's that quick.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

gigamanx said:


> sorry...your guy looks like a cab driver. Mr Miagy ruled the school


lol...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

gigamanx said:


> sorry...your guy looks like a cab driver. Mr Miagy ruled the school


Deep state of contemplation...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

MTBSully said:


> so much garbage on this forum now. ZEDRO HELP!


 what the hell can i do? the most popular thread right now is BJs new generic 'been done to death' avatar thread...

...gawd i wish i was dead...


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Deep state of contemplation...


I bet he has denim jeans and denim socks too. That's so pimp


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

gigamanx said:


> sorry...your guy looks like a cab driver. Mr Miagy ruled the school


I vote for gigamanx's chic to be in the top 3 for a podium finish! Lets see more pix of her too


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> I vote for gigamanx's chic to be in the top 3 for a podium finish! Lets see more pix of her too


mine doesn't count, I don't actually know her (I wish)


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

konabiker said:


> Deep state of contemplation...


He looks like he's wiping the ketchup off his chin after his endulgance in the biggie fries at wendy's...hardly a pimp visual to me lol...


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

for those who made it to page 2:








The big version








The big version

The rest...

now back to BJ's avatar....you've got my vote. Hotty hotness


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

mine wins watcha talkin aboot


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> ive never seen such quick responce to a thread before, you guys must have liked Fay...
> 
> P Dirt youll have your chance man to have your voice heard...


Bring back Fay!!!!


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm Gonnba Be Up It Da Pool, Swimmin Like A Feesh, Den I Go Get De Bike Fram Da Land Oof Cope, Den I Go Ride De Bike Over To Your House, Or Sumpting Alonf Dose Lines, Wudda Tink Eh?


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> mine wins watcha talkin aboot


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


>


youre just jelous


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

E30Evolution said:


> Definitely a hottie.
> 
> And way to put a big pic in your profile, good man


 Hottie for sure!


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

scabrider said:


> I'm Gonnba Be Up It Da Pool, Swimmin Like A Feesh, Den I Go Get De Bike Fram Da Land Oof Cope, Den I Go Ride De Bike Over To Your House, Or Sumpting Alonf Dose Lines, Wudda Tink Eh?


for reals, i gotta find out if carlos has gotten my biked hooked up yet or not, probley not. but ya sounds like a good time.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

gigamanx said:


> for those who made it to page 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> youre just jelous


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


>


nice tricycle, okay i'll change it


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> smappers like nice snappers....you dig??


ya I dig, I have to admit, it's a nice avatar.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

helping save this post.


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

better?


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> There's no way fat albert there could bust out anything in time to deflect a fatal blow from my samarai warrior, he's that quick.


Zedro, please escort this boy out of the E-room.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

konabiker said:


> Zedro, please escort this boy out of the E-room.


Who you callin' boy piggie smalls? Aren't you supposed to be out slangin' rock with G-unit?

Seriously though, get a new avatar, that picture is crap.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Who you callin' boy piggie smalls? Aren't you supposed to be out slangin' rock with G-unit?
> Konabiker,
> 
> Seriously though, get a new avatar, that picture is crap.


c'mon... swoop's Avatar is pure awsomeness... i bet u have one of those "awsome" pics...

the dude you have right now scares me..


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> c'mon... swoop's Avatar is pure awsomeness... i bet u have one of those "awsome" pics...
> 
> the dude you have right now scares me..


yours was done in photoshop right?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*Avatars*

So are you guys tired of Betty yet? nothin like a little motion, or am I needing a change


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> the dude you have right now scares me..


lol...I got it off of the march issue of "Bike" magazine, back cover. It's an old wise china man ready to put the smack down on piggie smalls.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Deweydude said:


> So are you guys tired of Betty yet? nothin like a little motion, or am I needing a change


No she's a keeper man!!! Maybe do up a new one, make her have longer hair and have the pom pom's go like this:


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> So are you guys tired of Betty yet? nothin like a little motion, or am I needing a change


i always catch myself staring for a couple seconds


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> i always catch myself staring for a couple seconds


lol, you too?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

LOL yeah I get that alot HELL I EVEN DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> LOL yeah I get that alot HELL I EVEN DO IT!!!!!


an up and down one might be interesting


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> yours was done in photoshop right?


ya... it's was a shot of timo pritzel... and i added "glowing edges" or something... i don't remember...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> ya... it's was a shot of timo pritzel... and i added "glowing edges" or something... i don't remember...


yea its a cool tool


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> No she's a keeper man!!! Maybe do up a new one, make her have longer hair and have the pom pom's go like this:


are you sure that you're allowed to post that on here? lol


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> an up and down one might be interesting


look at the post up a few... it's hypnotizing...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> look at the post up a few... it's hypnotizing...


naw its yellow and stickfigurish atleast deweydudes looks kinda real


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> naw its yellow and stickfigurish atleast deweydudes looks kinda real


no arms... but at least it's /\ and \/...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> no arms... but at least it's /\ and \/...


hahaha what if someone was really that proportional they would be ginormous


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i told you all that this will get near 100 at the end of the night...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

you think BJ's back from school yet?


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> you think BJ's back from school yet?


idk still waiting for these pictures he promised. i wonder how he gets them to agree to let him take their pictures


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> helping save this post.


you have something in common with gigamax... 

this is almost as good as BJ's thread (wow... i never thought i would ever say something even remotely similar to that  )


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> no arms... but at least it's /\ and \/...[/QUOT
> 
> and whats wrong with < and >


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> JBsoxB said:
> 
> 
> > no arms... but at least it's /\ and \/...[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

How about this one(s)


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> How about this one(s)


LOLZ zedros gonna shut this down any second


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> you have something in common with gigamax...
> 
> this is almost as good as BJ's thread (wow... i never thought i would ever say something even remotely similar to that  )


BJ needs to hurry up and post those pics he promised or imma bust a cap


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> you have something in common with gigamax...
> 
> this is almost as good as BJ's thread (wow... i never thought i would ever say something even remotely similar to that  )


lol...naw, I got that link from him, just posted a different pic, those chicydoodles are hot!!!
www.stuffmagazine.com


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Get it? Down Hill, because its a DH/FR forum...
> 
> Gnarcore E-hucker 4 lyfe.


Well duh is that not the only way to go 

The hell with that uphill shiat


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> Well duh is that not the only way to go
> 
> The hell with that uphill shiat


werd.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> BJ needs to hurry up and post those pics he promised or imma bust a cap


screw bj's thread... we can post our own pics (by our own, i mean getting celebs off the net and posting those...)


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> you think BJ's back from school yet?


I think you guys are hoping BJ is going to post something that can't be shown on here...that is if he's managed to get the hottie in the sheets yet, let alone the photo's...I'm off to bed, make sure you guys right click and "save picture as" if he posts something worth while, then send it to me, because if he does, you know zedro will put our fun on lock down.

moderators are like sharks, always coming up outa the water when you least want them to!


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> screw bj's thread... we can post our own pics (by our own, i mean getting celebs off the net and posting those...)


LAME!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

AHH!!!!!!!!!! what is happening?! i can only see posts in this thread from 39 minutes ago?!?!?!!?

what is wrong with mozilla?!?!??!!???! this is a good thread too!!!!!!


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> AHH!!!!!!!!!! what is happening?! i can only see posts in this thread from 39 minutes ago?!?!?!!?
> 
> what is wrong with mozilla?!?!??!!???! this is a good thread too!!!!!!


go to the window at the top and scroll down all the way to the bottom link, click on it and you will see the rest of the pics.


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> I think you guys are hoping BJ is going to post something that can't be shown on here...that is if he's managed to get the hottie in the sheets yet, let alone the photo's...I'm off to bed, make sure you guys right click and "save picture as" if he posts something worth while, then send it to me, because if he does, you know zedro will put our fun on lock down.
> 
> moderators are like sharks, always coming up outa the water when you least want them to!


im sure the only thing bJ has under the sheets is his hand


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> im sure the only thing bJ has under the sheets is his hand


lol...he probably pays them $5 for a sexy shot, tells them that he's got to show his e-friends he can pull in the ladies ...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> lol...he probably pays them $5 for a sexy shot, tells them that he's got to show his e-friends he can pull in the ladies ...


probably more like $20 a shot


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

*Allright then, Here we go...*

i cant whack a poll in anymore, because i left it too long, so ill need you all to post your votes...

only of course if you wish to participate...

but anyways here are some candidates, well name them from left to right starting at one etc...

and yes, if needed i can post some big shots of them too...

im rooting for Janie...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> i cant whack a poll in anymore, because i left it too long, so ill need you all to post your votes...
> 
> only of course if you wish to participate...
> 
> ...


BIG SHOTS!


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

hey your new chick i think is the same girl but with died hair. they look very similar


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> werd.


werd. x2


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

where are all these taken


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

im not seeing votes but hey, heres the bigger version...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> im not seeing votes but hey, heres the bigger version...


keep em coming


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

BJ- said:


> i cant whack a poll in anymore, because i left it too long, so ill need you all to post your votes...
> 
> only of course if you wish to participate...
> 
> ...


the one of Fay before the new one fo sho... e < i > o would do a way better photoshop on that one than any of the others!!!


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> the one of Fay before the new one fo sho... e < i > o would do a way better photoshop on that one than any of the others!!!


i second that. fay looks like she has bigger "brains"


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

post them all big


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

hehehehe ones bigger than the other


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> hehehehe ones bigger than the other


PURPL- nevermind...

that is by far the best thing BJ has ever posted...


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> hehehehe ones bigger than the other


girls do have arms, and i guess they sometimes get in the way...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> hehehehe ones bigger than the other


some girls mothers are bigger than other girls mothers


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> some girls mothers are bigger than other girls mothers


what doesthat have to do with anything?

o wait. i see now...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> what doesthat have to do with anything?
> 
> o wait. i see now...


it's a smiths song


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

O~Hi~O said:


> Well...I perceive him as the lucky fvck that gets hottie's according to his avatar!?!?!?
> 
> Is this a true statement BJ?


Oh boy.  You're a rookie.

BJ is the gangliest, nerdy looking, pain in the ass teenager you've ever seen.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> what the hell can i do? the most popular thread right now is BJs new generic 'been done to death' avatar thread...
> 
> ...gawd i wish i was dead...


zzzz do you ever feel old???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Oh boy.  You're a rookie.
> 
> BJ is the gangliest, nerdy looking, pain in the ass teenager you've ever seen.


and you are so sauve???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> Awhile back I told one of the more raucous posters there that he needed his a$$ kicked. The guy had been railing on people with all kinds of coded profanity and name-calling just for disagreeing with him...he doesn't know the meaning of "discussion". He threatened to call "the authorities" for threatening him. I told him he didn't know anything about the law if he thought that was going to fly under those circumstances. Most of the folks over there are pretty good and are up for a good discussion about any issue, however, there's the occassinal knucklehead or two that breaks out into a foaming-at-the-mouth tirade at the drop of a hat. So be careful about "threatening" Kronik...a black helicopter and the "authorities" may show up at your doorstep...LOL!  Could you imagine Zedro being the moderator for the political forum. It would be a non-stop hoot!


TNC you are cool...if you need an E thug then give me a call and his name....nobody fucs w/ TNC


----------



## Spicoli (Mar 18, 2005)

*WooT*

yoyo yo rizzy shizzy.

i'm in da house. say hello to me.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> and you are so sauve???


Anti-suave. 
I look like a dirty biker who rides bicycles...........


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

#4 - she's got my vote:


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

ahhh hell, I couldn't decide:


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

contest? ok, i win :-D


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Spicoli said:


> yoyo yo rizzy shizzy.
> 
> i'm in da house. say hello to me.


hello?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

*Hey Ace Jelly,*

what is up with this forum????

in the BJ thread, i click the "see more beyond current depth" but now i can't see the ones past 100... what gives?

zedro, do you have any power to fix this???


----------



## gtbikesalltheway (May 27, 2004)

eh the new one is ok


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Anti-suave.
> I look like a dirty biker who rides bicycles...........


ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Banshee Rider said:


> contest? ok, i win :-D


Bah Bang


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hello...nice avatar


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> hello...nice avatar


 Yeah.. I have to say, I'm a little turned on right now.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

binary visions said:


> Yeah.. I have to say, I'm a little turned on right now.


i jus wish it was w/me


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> what is up with this forum????
> 
> in the BJ thread, i click the "see more beyond current depth" but now i can't see the ones past 100... what gives?
> 
> zedro, do you have any power to fix this???


iz c's it all


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

BJ- said:


> i cant whack a poll in anymore, because i left it too long, so ill need you all to post your votes...
> 
> only of course if you wish to participate...
> 
> ...


I vote for the chickie poo in the red shirt with the white pencil, she did the best pose and I'm digging the red shirt with tan skin, seeeeeeeeeeeexy.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

*Who has the best Avatar???*

it's really between Banshee Hucker and BJ... but feel free to add someone else


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> im not seeing votes but hey, heres the bigger version...


Winner!

Hey, what's that ring on her finger?

awwww man... she'd still cheat though wouldn't she?


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ewwwwwwwwww


My mom once told me, at the Thanksgiving dinner table no less, that I look like Charlie Manson............she's full of shyte.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]My mom once told me, at the Thanksgiving dinner table no less, that I look like Charlie Manson............she's full of shyte.


effing rockstar


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

snappers


----------



## MorphineAddict (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay, what the hell, I'll just in on this one too. And yes, I do actually know this girl. Say hello to Tess!


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Snappers Indeed*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> snappers


you're a Whore! but that's a good thing
man you pulled over 100 post yesterday! whore


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

*the NBR recycle bin merge extravaganza...*

since this place has turned into an everything-but DH forum (with a couple vanity projects thrown in), this will be the recycling depot location. Enjoy the madness and confusion of randomly merged threads!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> since this place has turned into an everything-but DH forum (with a couple vanity projects thrown in), this will be the recycling depot location. Enjoy the madness and confusion of randomly merged threads!


the confusion...wheres my asprin, wheres my BEERS (plural) where are my psychotic drugs


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MorphineAddict said:


> Okay, what the hell, I'll just in on this one too. And yes, I do actually know this girl. Say hello to Tess!


larger picture of tess...way cool...very hot


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

zedro said:


> since this place has turned into an everything-but DH forum (with a couple vanity projects thrown in), this will be the recycling depot location. Enjoy the madness and confusion of randomly merged threads!


Whooooooo hoooooooo! CHAOS!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Whooooooo hoooooooo! CHAOS!


shut up you...I want the larger picture of morphine addicts avatar...maybe you have a little magic


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

> since this place has turned into an everything-but DH forum (with a couple vanity projects thrown in), this will be the recycling depot location. Enjoy the madness and confusion of randomly merged threads!


whaaatt the f#!?  and I thought no par stock dividends were complicated.


----------



## goridewrx (Mar 9, 2005)

*More Testoserone!!*










Nah. Just kidding. Have a nice weekend everyone!

HA HA HA!!


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

looks like a post to be randomly inserted into the NBR recycle bin...poor kitty


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool, 349 posts, 350 views.......


----------



## goridewrx (Mar 9, 2005)

tough crowd in here today.

or maybe just a tough GUY crowd. 

either way....


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

> Cool, 349 posts, 350 views.......


good work Zedro...you've stemmed the tide of crap filling the board 

*snaps* for Zedro


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

gigamanx said:


> good work Zedro...you've stemmed the tide of crap filling the board
> 
> *snaps* for Zedro


zedro for president..... oh wait a minute.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> zedro for president..... oh wait a minute.....


i voted fot Bush


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> i voted fot Bush


Cant quite tell if there is any bush in your avatar......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Cant quite tell if there is any bush in your avatar......


he he he...just little strips


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> he he he...just little strips


and a tuft tuft here and a tuft tuft there.... here a tuft there a tuft.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> and a tuft tuft here and a tuft tuft there.... here a tuft there a tuft.....


love that stuff


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

i'm telling on your wives and mistresses...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> i'm telling on your wives and mistresses...


single................newly 2 months


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> actually that is why i clearified it by saying faces....it was a solid 5 to 8 foot on the backs
> that wave was a 12 foot face


sure... If the guy in the photo is 6 feet tall then it is a 7 foot face at the time of the picture...

Anyhow- imagine if we instituted a new scale for judging the size of drops:

The size of the drop is really just the height of the take off... (this would make "the maneater" a 1 foot drop, and the old ten footer maybe a two footer...) We would sound so much more gnarcore standing at those drops callin' 1 and 2 footers...


----------



## mandodude (Jul 29, 2004)

getting back on topic... 

I'd like to give props to Banshee Hucker's avatar all night long.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> sure... If the guy in the photo is 6 feet tall then it is a 7 foot face at the time of the picture...
> 
> Anyhow- imagine if we instituted a new scale for judging the size of drops:
> 
> The size of the drop is really just the height of the take off... (this would make "the maneater" a 1 foot drop, and the old ten footer maybe a two footer...) We would sound so much more gnarcore standing at those drops callin' 1 and 2 footers...


look moron the bottom of the wave is in the white water....That was a great day


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> sheah right. are you talkin bout the wave in the pic. cause we consider that more like 7 to 8 ft face.


read above post


----------



## Theabyss85 (Apr 5, 2004)

*why am I drunk?*

Yeah so I left my dorm tonight because it was a random friday night. Then UVM won their basketball game against syracuse. What does that mean to me? Parties since I live in Burlington VT. The school was lit up. I got drunk and I want to share my experience with you guys. Yes, my true friends at MTBR.com in the downhill/freeride section. I got trashed. I flirted with random girls... (no sex)... drank lots of beer, and am in the process of passing out. well anyway I am now currently watchin NWD 5 and drinking more beering which will probably make me puke, but until then I will drink and watch, BTW we still have snow here so I will not be hittring the trails just yet. Enjoy MTBR.com and please play responsibly.

p.s. If I spelled any of these words right I will be impressed...

Zedro please don't delete this so that I can revel in the place I call alcohol.
and if you need I reference to bikes I can make up a story about how I plan on building my VP-Free in the next couple of days, friday is my goal!!! whoo!!!!!

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i am ashamed of you...you drunkin basstardo


----------



## Theabyss85 (Apr 5, 2004)

I apologize, come join me!,,,k Beers on me for anyone that comes to vermont!!!!!


----------



## Theabyss85 (Apr 5, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> i am ashamed of you...you drunkin basstardo


how did I know that you would be the first to reply to this?!?!?!?!?!!? Lucky guess I might addddddd


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Theabyss85 said:


> I apologize, come join me!,,,k Beers on me for anyone that comes to vermont!!!!!


i am coming to vermont this summer...love becks and Stella Artois...be true w/ your words


----------



## Theabyss85 (Apr 5, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> i am coming to vermont this summer...love becks and Stella Artois...be true w/ your words


Hey, I'll be here, just respect the magic Hat and the Otter creek, I won't let you drink crap beers. Enjoy what vermont has to offer at it's finest, in my opinion at least. Whne you get here give me a holler, I'll respond. I'm always on the site even if I don't post....


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Theabyss85 said:


> how did I know that you would be the first to reply to this?!?!?!?!?!!? Lucky guess I might addddddd


Cuz there's alway a fridge full of beers at SMT and nice cold PATRON I may add.


----------



## Theabyss85 (Apr 5, 2004)

and don't criticize me for being 19, I'm still a very resourceful person. I am a college student with good taste in beer for that matter...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Theabyss85 said:


> how did I know that you would be the first to reply to this?!?!?!?!?!!? Lucky guess I might addddddd


cause I am posting like a maniac


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

hozzerr1 said:


> Cuz there's alway a fridge full of beers at SMT and nice cold PATRON I may add.


no trade secrets


----------



## Theabyss85 (Apr 5, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> cause I am posting like a maniac


true that... CHEERS!!!!!


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*So drunk!*

What's the fun of going camping if you can't get this bad.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Damn, the drunken post whores are out in full force this morning


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

That reminds me of when I got piss drunk camping and decided to sit in a box...I was too close to the fire and drunk...yah...my box caught on fire.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*That's Funny as H e l l !*

Been there done that! got it down to a science now!


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

what's more impressive is when you have a dh race at 9am the next morning...


----------



## DubOne (Feb 11, 2005)

hork meister indeed. nice containment pattern on the right sleeve!!


----------



## kamikazeB (Mar 6, 2005)

*nothing to see here. move along.*

props to giving props


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

did you shave his eyebrows yet?!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> larger picture of tess...way cool...very hot


there is no picture...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> there is no picture...


didnt BJ promise big pics of all of them


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

*zip ties are good toothpics*

well im sittin here on the forums after eating a steak and need a toothpick! they are all the way down the hall!  
tried scissors, too big. ahah! zip tie...  ( <-- see, no junk in teeth)


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

DeadlyStryker said:


> well im sittin here on the forums after eating a steak and need a toothpick! they are all the way down the hall!
> tried scissors, too big. ahah! zip tie...  ( <-- see, no junk in teeth)


  what does this have to do with anything 

then again... what does postwhoring have to do with anything either


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

DeadlyStryker said:


> well im sittin here on the forums after eating a steak and need a toothpick! they are all the way down the hall!
> tried scissors, too big. ahah! zip tie...  ( <-- see, no junk in teeth)


btw... what kinda steak was it?


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

wow this is a dumb post. ALL THE WAY DOWN THE HALL


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

*tony.....*

check your pm's. i think you'll find an interesting proposal.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

tone * is so hot right now


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

ironhorsebike1 said:


> check your pm's. i think you'll find an interesting proposal.


youre proposing to tony?


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> youre proposing to tony?


yeah he is


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

get him some keyboards, and a joystick


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> yeah he is


i didnt know that was legal


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Corbin, I accept. When' will this thing happen?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Corbin, I accept. When' will this thing happen?


question is not when, it's where...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> question is not when, it's where...


LOLZ ROTFCOPTER


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> LOLZ ROTFCOPTER


COPTER?


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> COPTER?


yes stop whoring, my job i mean just look at the page. im so proud


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> yes stop whoring, my job i mean just look at the page. im so proud


no, wtf does that mean?

or did you just have to get more than 5 letters


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> no, wtf does that mean?
> 
> or did you just have to get more than 5 letters


i think a LOLERSKATER just skated by JBSOXERSZ


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> i think a LOLERSKATER just skated by JBSOXERSZ


ok?


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> i think a LOLERSKATER just skated by JBSOXERSZ


hes still gonna be just as confused


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> hes still gonna be just as confused


yeha

NOR * CAL


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> yeha
> 
> NOR * CAL


No way SoCal baby


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> No way SoCal baby


bay cal


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> bay cal


brain dead socal


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

*Wow it's been a long time....*

since we saw Ace Jellyfish on here...

omg... i think i am stating to recognize his as an SMT like person... this forum is really going downhill (no pun intended)


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> since we saw Ace Jellyfish on here...
> 
> omg... i think i am stating to recognize his as an SMT like person... this forum is really going downhill (no pun intended)


screw you. that was only one weekend and i said i was going to make meaningful post from now on, more than you can say


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> screw you. that was only one weekend and i said i was going to make meaningful post from now on, more than you can say


huh?

i'm not insulting you.... just saying that i haven't seen you on here for a few hours...


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> huh?
> 
> i'm not insulting you.... just saying that i haven't seen you on here for a few hours...


you havnt been looking hard enough. im mostly asking questions, trying to take something away from being on here.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> since we saw Ace Jellyfish on here...
> 
> omg... i think i am stating to recognize his as an SMT like person... this forum is really going downhill (no pun intended)


at least I have something to say...I don't respond to 5 post "how much does that cost" or just plain off topic stuff. And some post I avoid...while he responds to everything...with no revelance


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> at least I have something to say...I don't respond to 5 post "how much does that cost" or just plain off topic stuff. And some post I avoid...while he responds to everything...with no revelance


where have you been?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Ace_Jellyfish said:


> where have you been?


In Hell...I mean Texas


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

what is this thread about?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DeadlyStryker said:


> what is this thread about?


anything you want...it is a smorgesborg of delights


----------



## ynotgobig (Jun 29, 2004)

dont you think the people who just keep calling people post whores are the real post whores. they are using the normal post whores as whoring material in order to gain their own whoriness.

whore


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ynotgobig said:


> dont you think the people who just keep calling people post whores are the real post whores. they are using the normal post whores as whoring material in order to gain their own whoriness.
> 
> whore


fuuckkin Intelectual here...good call


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> In Hell...I mean Texas


Aint that the truth. Some of my favorite features were the "hot ass wind" that is like when you open an oven, wind does not cool you in Texas in the summer time, it makes it HOTTER. Another awesome feature is the fact that if you go 10 miles on a straight road in a headwind, you'll have a headwind on the way back too, in fact you'll have a headwind no matter which way you friggin no. Should be physically impossible, but not in texas.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jm. said:


> Aint that the truth. Some of my favorite features were the "hot ass wind" that is like when you open an oven, wind does not cool you in Texas in the summer time, it makes it HOTTER. Another awesome feature is the fact that if you go 10 miles on a straight road in a headwind, you'll have a headwind on the way back too, in fact you'll have a headwind no matter which way you friggin no. Should be physically impossible, but not in texas.


you forgot somehow it is always uphill too...I am going home...I am so stoked hopefully it is not windy tomorrow like it was today


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

boobies?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DeadlyStryker said:


> boobies?


oh yes..young adolesants...blurting out female anatomy


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

And what's the point of this thread.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHbiker said:


> And what's the point of this thread.


to confuse you


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> to confuse you


I don't get it? Confuse you or me?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHbiker said:


> I don't get it? Confuse you or me?


you not me...understand


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*yup yup*



bentimby said:


> this threadsd returded


 I 2nd that


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

madtownfreerider said:


> I 2nd that


ZZZ unstick this thing and let it fall


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

"G G G G G Get your ass in the car, son! You want to go to the hood? I'll show you the hood."


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ZZZ unstick this thing and let it fall


 why? this is what you all chose to create, now you'll have to live with it forever.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the sun is setting, the curtain is falling...time to leave your seat and let it go to the bottom.

How much can you bail a boat when 4sure it will sink to the bottom ZZZZZZZZ


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

"and its 4am and we will stalk again, the princess and her bitter queen. on the 4th day of july deep in summers eye, naked life the truth should always be"


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> "and its 4am and we will stalk again, the princess and her bitter queen. on the 4th day of july deep in summers eye, naked life the truth should always be"


gulp......man the abyss man


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

Jump into the abyss! lol....

i never thought id die alone
i laughed the loudest whod of known
traced the cord back to the wall
no wonder it was never plugged in at all
i took my time, i hurried up
the choice was mine i didnt think enough
im too depressed to go on
youll be sorry when im gone.

i never thought id die alone
another 6 months of being alone
give all my things to all my friends
youll never step foot in my room again
youll close it off, board it up
remember the time that i spilled the cup
of apple juice in the hall
please tell mom this is not her fault....

hehehehe


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> Jump into the abyss! lol....
> 
> i never thought id die alone
> i laughed the loudest whod of known
> ...


dude you are freaking me out


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i am?...im just typing the lyrics from what im listening to at the time...

please take me by the hand
its so cold out tonite ill
put blankets on the bed
but i wont turn off the light just
dont forget to
think about me
and i wont forget you
ill write you once a week she said

i havent been this scared
in a long time
and im so unprepared
so heres your valentine
bouquet of clumsy words
a simple melody
this worlds an ugly place,
but your so bueatiful to me

ill think about the time
she kissed me after class
and she put up with my friends
i acted like an ass i 
ditched my lecture
to watch the girls play soccer
is my picture still hanging in her locker
i havnt been this scared in a long time

is this better for you?.....hehehe


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> i am?...im just typing the lyrics from what im listening to at the time...
> 
> please take me by the hand
> its so cold out tonite ill
> ...


not again


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

can i play?

 flying through a dark prismatic tunnel on a carousel, the earth is
turning and you know it very well, your mind is reeling lika ten
helicopters wheeling and you're gonna hit the ceiling lika a mallet on
a bell, hey, blenderhead, they're starting to ask questions, your
transgressions are a danger flashing sign, challenge conventions and
radiate your splendor and feel those flywheels churn your blender...

tally up the gleaming ventured on a wishing well, each shining trinket
has a story it can tell, your moments pining like those tales all
intertwining can become the rusted lining of a deep neglected shell,
hey, blenderhead, you ask so many questions, your confusion's a life-
affirming sign, break from tradition and carry on with valor and feel
those flywheels churn your blender.....

 let's gather 'round the carcass of the old deflated beast, we have
seen it through the accolades and rested in its lea, syntactic is our
elegance, incisive our disease, the swath endogenous of ourselves will
be our quandary, we've nestled in its hollow and we've suckled at its
breast, grandiloquent in attitude, impassioned yet inept, frivolous
gavel our design, ludicrous our threat, excursive expeditions leave us
holding less and less, so what does it mean? when we tell ourselves
it's only for a while we have been deceived and it's only for a moment
that the treasures of our day make life easier to complicate, the
treasure thrown away, i'm so tired of all the ****ed up minds of all
the terrorist religions and their ******** lines, of all the hand-me-
downs from all industrial crimes and the weeping mothers and those who
are led some blind, from the plastic protests and the hands of time
and the pursuit of mirth and all the hating kind...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

oh thats cool...who is that?
all mine have been either blink182, my chemical romance, perfect circle, and senses fail...i think.

i dont think smt likes me listening to sad songs....maybe ill do something lol...or maybe he just thinks its stupid


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> can i play?
> 
> flying through a dark prismatic tunnel on a carousel, the earth is
> turning and you know it very well, your mind is reeling lika ten
> ...


Z is the headmaster
his poem is a disaster
everywhere he should turn
he must begin to learn
he grew up a basstard


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> oh thats cool...who is that?
> all mine have been either blink182, my chemical romance, perfect circle, and senses fail...i think.
> 
> i dont think smt likes me listening to sad songs....maybe ill do something lol...or maybe he just thinks its stupid


 Bad Religion, Against the Grain album. Get off the poppy-angst lyrics and get into the headier stuff


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Did you say headier?

Earspot in a cornfield
We got a girl in an army coat
Pull up the Gran Turino
And play some music for the holy ghost
Go go go
Yeah baby smoke them bones
Praise me the Bullgod
She got fleas stuck all over her skin
Take a dive in the nose bleed
And let the snake dance begin
She licked a sheet of water
Now she's breathing through her teeth
Hissing like a snake with tits and
Squirming up to me
Go go go
Yeah baby smoke them bones
Go go go
I'm so ****ing stoned
If Satan lived in Heaven he'd be me
And acid dirty doves and stupid sheep
That bone did triple I can make you see
Rub that naked belly up to me
Go go go
Yeah baby smoke them bones
Go go go
I'm so ****ing stoned
If Satan lived in Heaven he'd be me
And acid dirty doves and stupid sheep
That bone did triple, I can make you see
Rub that naked belly up to me
Up to me yeah
Up to me
Up to me, yeah
Up to me


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

when i saw you the first time
i felt so sublime
that i knew i spend my time
dreaming about you

Oh you were wearing a red dress
and I was so impressed
that I knew I must confess
to you

I couldn't stop dreaming about you
no no no...i couldn't stop dreaming about you


----------



## mr plow (Mar 22, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Oh you were wearing a red dress
> and I was so impressed
> that I knew I must confess
> to you
> ...


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

My favorite love song...........

If ever words were spoken
Painful and untrue
I said I loved but I lied
In my life
All I wanted
Was the keeping
Of someone like you
As it turns out
Deeper within me
Love was twisted and pointed at you

Never ending pain, quickly ending life --

You keep this love, thing, child, toy
You keep this love, fist, scar, break
You keep this love

I'd been the tempting one
Stole her from herself
This gift in pain
Her pain was life
And sometimes I feel so sorry
I regret this the hurting of you
But you make me so unhappy
I'd take my life and leave love with you

I'd kill myself for you, I'd kill you for myself --

No more head trips


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Shiver original (just like the last)

I look at you and yeah I was in love
and every day it seem to grow more
but the constant nagging about my beers
just left me with a heart that was tore

Tried sticking it out and wondered
what it would be like to be w/another
but every day I came back to you 
you were full of lightening and thunder

5 years of misery is the time we spent
it was as if I was in a lousy jail
every stinking day I would come home
and she your fat ass without fail

I tried breaking up 
and you just cried
I tried breaking up
what am I to do

One day my answers to me dreams
was a note you left just for me
it named all my faults and some of yours too 
it was scathing and stung like a bee

you just broke up
and I cried
you just broke up
I am now missing you

I will never ever forget the day
Now that you have gone away
I have nothing left for me to say
now I am alone with my dismay


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

poo poo


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

Whip out the Lightbulbs!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> Whip out the Lightbulbs!


and keep them off


----------



## RigidOne (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> and keep them off


 kinda....gotta bust the metal end off.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> kinda....gotta bust the metal end off.


nah break it all


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

too late! hahahahaha *cough cough cough....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> too late! hahahahaha *cough cough cough....


eeeeeeee-gawd


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....(2 days later)..weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

kittens are cuter than puppys. sometimes. not if its on a monday, then puppys are cuter, unless the monday is in june and it is snowing, then kittens are, but only if it snows more than two inches.


----------



## trek2kona (May 22, 2005)

post whore


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

wow...at least mine makes sense.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

so I am babysitting and the kid I am watching starts complaining

"I am tired of going around in circles

I say "shut up before I nail your other foot to the floor"


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

hahaha...please say u went thru more then just the shoe!

requiem for a dream is the bomb...and the soundtrack kicks too!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> hahaha...please say u went thru more then just the shoe!
> 
> requiem for a dream is the bomb...and the soundtrack kicks too!


oh yeah...those kids listen because they are scared


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Rosebud.


----------



## Bansheerider69 (Apr 17, 2005)

Guys banshee hucker is the best ever and i can say that cause im banshee rider and am good freidns with banshee hucker!! and also who the hell is shiver me timbers??


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

6100 views


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

free-rider_down-hiller said:


> 6100 views


your post are getting lame


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

someone here should change the poll from who has best avatar to "who has read every post on this thread"


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

azonicrider188c said:


> yaaaaaaaaaa


.........................


----------

